# Angeln am Ijsselmeer



## Conchoolio (13. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich fahr diese Woche nach Makkum ans ijsselmeer. Wer kann mir sagen was ich da beangeln soll. Was für Fischbestände gibts im Ijsselmeer und welche beißen momentan gut? Vielen dank für eure Hilfe. Gruß Choolio


----------



## Kandaules (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ende März habe ich auch vor nach Makkum zu fahren.

Und zwar in den Ferienpark "Beach Ressort Makkum":

Hier die exakte Position:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=53.047...=53.04716,5.387678&spn=0.009455,0.027831&z=16

Hier die Homepage vom Ressort:
http://www.makkumbeach.nl/

War schon jemand dort und kann darüber ein wenig berichten?

Vielen Dank bereits im voraus.

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## Koghaheiner (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*



Kandaules schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> Ende März habe ich auch vor nach Makkum zu fahren.
> 
> ...




ohne jetzt klug schwätzen zu wollen aber das liegt in Holland, das hier ist das Österreich und Schweiz Forum , ich glaub da wird Dir woanders mehr geholfen... 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## ThomasL (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

ist verschoben


----------

